# Well... guess I'm gonna need to stock up on teenyfits...



## NuKe

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/130520111538.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/140520111552.jpg

:shock: :happydance::baby:


*please don't mention on fb!*


----------



## sausages

OMG!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Can i ask all the inappropriate and rude questions? Were you TTC? What's the story! YEY!!


----------



## NuKe

:haha:

Well, I came off the pil in feb, as we had always said we wer going to start ttc once Poppy turned 1. Threw ourselves into ttc, I had a very early mc last month, and last week we had a talk and decided to go back to WTT as money's v tight atm. Tonight I got my :bfp: typical! lol! this little bean was obviously determined!!


----------



## nervouspains

Congrats! XX


----------



## mummyclo

Awwww YEY!!! Congratz! :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Congratulations!


----------



## SBB

Wooohoo congratulations!!! :happydance: 

Hope you won't need to alter your wedding dress :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

sausages said:


> OMG!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can i ask all the inappropriate and rude questions? Were you TTC? What's the story! YEY!!

Nuke I thought you were gay, because of the rainbow wedding thing in your siggy... so I thought... er surely must have been ttc, otherwise that's some sort of miracle... 
Then I actually clicked on the link and realised rainbows are your theme :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## freckleonear

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## flubdub

Yey!! Congratulations!!! Don't worry, I'll keep shudm x


----------



## AFC84

SBB said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can i ask all the inappropriate and rude questions? Were you TTC? What's the story! YEY!!
> 
> Nuke I thought you were gay, because of the rainbow wedding thing in your siggy... so I thought... er surely must have been ttc, otherwise that's some sort of miracle...
> Then I actually clicked on the link and realised rainbows are your theme :rofl:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

:rofl:

Great news, congrats Nuke :happydance:


----------



## Eala

OMG!!! YAY!! Huge huge congratulations :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulation :D


----------



## Jetters

:happydance: how lovely for you :hugs:


----------



## henny

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Aw NuKe congrats!!!!! So pleased for you! A bun in the oven on your wedding day, how lovely.....xxx


----------



## sausages

Aw, sorry to hear about your mc. Sending you all the sticky vibes i can muster for this little bean. Congratulations again!!! xxx


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats!! :)

Teenyfits are so addictive. They're so cute!! Try lil joeys too :D


----------



## Limacphe

.


----------



## NuKe

SBB said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can i ask all the inappropriate and rude questions? Were you TTC? What's the story! YEY!!
> 
> Nuke I thought you were gay, because of the rainbow wedding thing in your siggy... so I thought... er surely must have been ttc, otherwise that's some sort of miracle...
> Then I actually clicked on the link and realised rainbows are your theme :rofl:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

it's ok, I kinda look lesbianey anyway (or so im told) :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Congrats!! :happydance:
LOVE the rainbow wedding idea btw. I've planned mine similar.. just need an OH now :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lesbianey :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## NuKe

I am sooooooo excited to do things the way I want this time!! With Poppy I was all over the place and just did the "done thing", only really put my foot down with BLW. This little bean will be BF, co-sleeping, cloth-bummed and hopefully born at home!! :cloud9:


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: congratulations x


----------



## JA1988

Awwww yay congratulations!! :-D xx


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> Lesbianey :rofl:
> 
> X x x

:rofl: :rofl:



NuKe said:


> I am sooooooo excited to do things the way I want this time!! With Poppy I was all over the place and just did the "done thing", only really put my foot down with BLW. This little bean will be BF, co-sleeping, cloth-bummed and hopefully born at home!! :cloud9:

I was just saying the exact same thing to my oh about an hour ago! I think it's sad that only on my third baby do I realise HOW I actually wanted to look after my baby. The first two times I did the "norm" and it bothers me massively :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

I blame our mothers :haha:


----------



## SBB

It's hard with your first though, if it wasn't for this forum I'm pretty sure I'd be doing 'the norm' too! I probably am with lots of things... 

X x x


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!


----------



## c.m.c

congrats thats brill news- cant wait to see this nursery- poppy's room is amazing!!!! im soooo copying your ceiling!!!


----------



## Janidog

Congratulations :happydance:

Im hoping to fall pregnant in the next few months :happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

NuKe said:


> I am sooooooo excited to do things the way I want this time!! With Poppy I was all over the place and just did the "done thing", only really put my foot down with BLW. This little bean will be BF, co-sleeping, cloth-bummed and hopefully born at home!! :cloud9:

totally agree- 1st babies are a panicking session:dohh: im still panicking with everything and shes nearly 5 months:haha:


----------



## NuKe

c.m.c said:


> congrats thats brill news- cant wait to see this nursery- poppy's room is amazing!!!! im soooo copying your ceiling!!!

aww im flattered! the sun light is from Ikea and I just got a big piece of cardboard and cut a cloud shape out of it, taped it to the ceiling and used white spraypaint!


----------



## flubdub

Well with my first I was 18 and single so relied on my
Mum and dad For all the guidance. He did sleep in my bed though :mrgreen: but I was thinking yesterday about all the times he probably needed
Cuddles etc and I just popped a dummy in and left him and stuff :(. 
Oh shut up Rebecca, this is a HAPPY thread! :haha:

Woo More babies!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## bubbles

huge congrats hun x


----------



## jessabella

OMG...CONGRATS!! how exciting!!


----------



## NuKe

flubdub said:


> Well with my first I was 18 and single so relied on my
> Mum and dad For all the guidance. He did sleep in my bed though :mrgreen: but I was thinking yesterday about all the times he probably needed
> Cuddles etc and I just popped a dummy in and left him and stuff :(.
> Oh shut up Rebecca, this is a HAPPY thread! :haha:
> 
> Woo More babies!!!!! :wohoo:

:rofl: ur funny!


----------



## c.m.c

NuKe said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> congrats thats brill news- cant wait to see this nursery- poppy's room is amazing!!!! im soooo copying your ceiling!!!
> 
> aww im flattered! the sun light is from Ikea and I just got a big piece of cardboard and cut a cloud shape out of it, taped it to the ceiling and used white spraypaint!Click to expand...

ooo thank you- the ceiling in ava's room is 10ft high sooo cant wait to see how it looks:happydance:


----------



## wannabewillow

:wohoo: well done M2B! Congratultions :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NuKe

id love to see a pic!


----------



## c.m.c

il post one for def's when i manage to get round to painting- im so sick of renovating- i painted the outside of our house when i was preggers and i cant face it!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

flubdub said:


> Well with my first I was 18 and single so relied on my
> Mum and dad For all the guidance. He did sleep in my bed though :mrgreen: but I was thinking yesterday about all the times he probably needed
> Cuddles etc and I just popped a dummy in and left him and stuff :(.
> Oh shut up Rebecca, this is a HAPPY thread! :haha:
> 
> Woo More babies!!!!! :wohoo:

They way i justify using a dummy to myself is if i was still BF and she was upset she would get booby, she wouldent take booby so dummy and hugs is the next best thing.


----------



## ducky1502

Awww yay congrats hun :)


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Congrats and have fun with buying teeny new fluff :D


----------



## Blob

Awwwh congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations NuKe! Yay for teenyfits! :wohoo:


----------



## Kota

Congratulations!!


----------



## flubdub

lozzy21 said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Well with my first I was 18 and single so relied on my
> Mum and dad For all the guidance. He did sleep in my bed though :mrgreen: but I was thinking yesterday about all the times he probably needed
> Cuddles etc and I just popped a dummy in and left him and stuff :(.
> Oh shut up Rebecca, this is a HAPPY thread! :haha:
> 
> Woo More babies!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> They way i justify using a dummy to myself is if i was still BF and she was upset she would get booby, she wouldent take booby so dummy and hugs is the next best thing.Click to expand...

Aw thanks. I'm not against dummies. I've tried to make this LO have one but he's not interested :haha:


----------



## modo

Ahhh! Congratulations :hugs: :hugs: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations hun!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Wicked!!

Big Congrats very happy for you xx


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats even though i already said it over in First tri, it will be cool having another NM in the first tri section lots of potential cloth bums in there lol


----------



## NuKe

:wohoo:


----------



## binxyboo

Oh wow - only just seen this
CONGRATULATIONS
xxxx


----------



## NuKe

ty C!!!


----------



## surprisemummy

just wanted to say congrats!! xx

oh and i think the homebirth is an amazing idea. my midwife told me id be better of with a homebirth next time (quick labour and hospitals miles away ) and i think it sounds great. think id set up my own birthing pool coz my waterbirth was fab :thumbup:


----------



## charli87

awww great news congratulations!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! You'll have to come join our 2010 mummies pregnant again thread xx

Ps I've had so much fun building my newborn stash!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww congratulations! :dance: x


----------



## Lover

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Lliena

Congrats hun :D


----------



## jen1604

Woooooo! Congrats sweet! Xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Congratulations :D:D:D xxxx


----------



## Cloberella

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## tiggercats

OMG I've only just seen this, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## lollybabe2011

congraulations


----------

